
Evaluating the performance of past climate model projections - itcrowd
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019GL085378
======
itcrowd
The first author of this Geophysical Research Letters paper has also made a
Twitter thread in layman's language to explain their paper:
[https://twitter.com/hausfath/status/1202271427807678464](https://twitter.com/hausfath/status/1202271427807678464)

------
dang
Discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21708328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21708328)

------
farns
Non-paywalled version here:
[https://pubs.giss.nasa.gov/abs/ha08910q.html](https://pubs.giss.nasa.gov/abs/ha08910q.html)

